# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ما اسباب الكوابيس وماالعلاج؟

## فتى مصر

د. عادل 
لدى كابوس يتكرر مع منذ عده سنوات على فترات متقطعة . فما هى اسباب الكوابيس وما هوالعلاج وشكرا

----------


## د.عادل

> د. عادل 
> لدى كابوس يتكرر مع منذ عده سنوات على فترات متقطعة . فما هى اسباب الكوابيس وما هوالعلاج وشكرا


اهلا بك اخي الكريم فتى مصر
للكوابيس عدة اسباب اذكر منها:
اضطرابات التنفس اثناء النوم.
القلق والتوتر والشد العصبي اليومي.
التعرض لحادث مؤلم (كموت احد المعارف) او اي حدث محزن.
بعض العقاقير والمهدئات.
شرب الخمور والمسكرات.
تأنيب الضمير.
هذا بالنسبة للكوابيس العادية ، اما ان يتكرر نفس الكابوس فهذا دليل على وجود حدث مخزن بالعقل الباطن يؤثر تأثير سلبي ينتج عنه ذلك.
والعلاج : ان كان الامر مزعج وتكراره متقارب (اسبوعياً مثلاً) يجب مراجعة طبيب نفساني معالج، للفحص وإجراء بعض التحاليل للدم ووظائف الكبد والغدة الدرقية والجهاز العصبي والحالة النفسية.

وللاحلام بصفة عامة ارجو الإطلاع على موضوع:
الاحــلام

للجميع تحياتي.

----------

